# CODE P1320 & Slip/TCS light



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

To start out i just had a service engin light and a few days later i got a tcs/slip light and i cant reset it. The code i pulled is P1320. Could thid be the same problem or two different things going bad? The tcs/slip does not come on all the time but when it does the car seems to idle real low. Could someone help get me in the right direction?


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Help*

Can i get some help here..


----------



## dailygrind (Aug 31, 2005)

you need new coils common problem on these cars if you can isolate which cylinder has the misfire you can replace just that coil but the others will go one by one


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

*HELP*

Ive been looking for the resistance limitations for my coil pack on a 99 nissan maxima SE but cant find then anywhere.

I shot the wires ans all of them were .687mohms but the front right one was like 1.124mohms is that still with in limitations?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

start the car and unplug them one at a time. find the one that doesn't change the idle when you unplug it, and that's your faulty coil.

swap it with another one to make sure it's the coil though and not the wiring or plug that's causing the problem.


----------

